# General Questions regarding your application  [MERGED]



## Kalenus13 (17 Feb 2017)

New member here, I have some questions.

I'm not sure whether or not to go in as NCM or an officer.

Also debating between infantry and combat engineers, although if anybody has suggestions for other trades, happy to hear them (may be interested in pilot or MP/MPO)

That's bout it for now, not sure if this is the right place to post, but I'll post anyways I guess.


----------



## mariomike (17 Feb 2017)

Kalenus13 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure whether or not to go in as NCM or an officer.



Officer/NCM differences  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/171.0
23 pages.



			
				Kalenus13 said:
			
		

> Also debating between infantry and combat engineers,



Combat Engineer or Infantry  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/34091.100
5 pages.

Switching to Infantry or staying as a Combat Engineer 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/109064.0
3 pages.



			
				Kalenus13 said:
			
		

> may be interested in pilot



The "So You Want To Be A Pilot" Merged Thread  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/12744.0
55 pages.



			
				Kalenus13 said:
			
		

> or MP/MPO)



The Military Police [MP] Superthread  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/4577.0/nowap.html
33 pages.

Questions about MP vs MPO  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/97835.50
3 pages.

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## Loachman (17 Feb 2017)

Welcome to Army.ca, Kalenus13

As you can see from the links that mariomike kindly posted, there is a lot of information already on this Site, just ripe for the plucking.

Please take time to explore older threads, especially those stickied at the top of each forum. You will learn much that way, and likely find answers to questions before they even occur to you.


----------



## da1root (20 Feb 2017)

Hello to Kalenus13,

On top of above you may want to drop into your closest CFRC which you can find at the following link: http://www.forces.ca/en/centres/findarecruiter-110
And discuss your options with a Recruiter, your interests seem to vary and a Recruiter could assist in narrowing your list of interests based on your education and life experiences.

Best Regards


----------



## T2dahM (18 Mar 2017)

I'm starting to do some research on what trade I would like to join. My questions are as stated. 1) what are the advance specialties of infantry ( i know you can go onto being a sniper) but what else is there? and 2) what are the advance specialties of combat engineer ( i know you can go onto being a combat diver) but what else is there? 

I guess also if there is any other info please share! I'm eager to learn!  e.g ( If i was to go engineer, I have a trade that is more applicable to outside jobs such as civil engineer)

thanks!


----------



## Loachman (18 Mar 2017)

Welcome to Army.ca, T2dahM

Your questions have been asked and answered many times before, and there is no need to do so again.

Please spend some time reading through older threads, especially those stickied at the top of each forum, and try the Search Function. You will learn much more that way, and will likely find answers to other questions before they even occur to you.

Should you truly be unable to find an answer despite a thorough and honest search, people will be only too happy to provide an answer.

Topic locked.


----------



## McG (18 Mar 2017)

Have a look at these:

https://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Infantryman

https://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Combat_Engineer


----------



## KyleJ (17 Apr 2017)

Hello everyone reading this, 

I am currently attending university as a psychology major with a sociology minor, as of this coming Thursday I will have completed my first year (It went significantly well). Ever since I was just a boy I have had ambitions in joining the Canadian Armed Forces, as I have gotten older my reasoning behind it has evolved and changed. I have always had a deep respect and admiration for those serving our country in the Forces, a respect and admiration for all of you. Everyone has their own reasoning behind joining, as for myself: I want to serve my country, our interests, and I want to help those in this world who cannot help themselves, those who desperately need our help. As a Canadian I feel it is my duty to protect our country, and everything we stand for, I will do anything I am required to achieve that. I plan on joining the infantry as an officer when I complete my university degree, here is where things get intricate: I am currently in the process of enrolling as an Armoured Soldier through the reserves ( I have completed all steps required, I am just waiting on word back and it has been over a month since I have heard back), I live in Prince Edward Island and we do not have an infantry unit so I plan to work as a reservist in the armoured until I complete university where I will then apply for transfer to the infantry and go through the officers program. I have talked to my recruiter about this to which we said it would not be a problem. The reason I am not going through the officers program now is because I want to experience the military from a NCM's perspective before going officer, I want to experience this so I will be more effective as an officer and leader and be a better overall soldier to my men. My end game plan is to apply for CSOR selection after I am able, I hope to work as an operator. This is a career I have pondered extensively, I believe the Special Forces is a career I am likely to be the most useful in, and the most likely way to make an impact on this world like I wish to. When it comes to athletics, fitness, endurance, I only strive for the best. I am extremely focused, and I refuse to quit until I have given everything I have and excel past standards, this the way I have always been. I have looked through the CSOR physical requirements level 3 (highest) and they are requirements I am currently on the verge of achieving as well as already having achieved. I understand impeccable fitness is only part of the process, and that I will be tested vigorously on my mental abilities. I have a sharp mind, focus, and determination. I am certain I will be able to maintain my mental abilities, with a major in psychology and a minor in sociology I believe I could be rather useful mentally as well as physically. There is nothing more important to me than obtaining a future in the Canadian Armed Forces and being a part of CANSOFCOM, I have felt this way for years and I will continue to feel this way until I have achieved it. What I am wondering is this:
Will there be a problem in going from infantry officer to operator/assaulter if I am given the chance?
Based on the information I have given you, what kind of advice can you provide me?
Based on the information I have given you, what are your honest opinions?
Am I going to have a tough time transferring from armoured to infantry?

Additional Information: 

I do plan on going through specialized courses before applying for CSOR selection while in the reserves such as: recce, pathfinder, assault troop, etc.

I do not smoke, and I am uninterested in drugs.

I am 19, I will have completed university by 22.

Thank you for taking the time to read this, I respect you all.


----------



## Loachman (17 Apr 2017)

Welcome to Army.ca, KyleJ

I removed your duplicate post. Duplicate posts are considered to be spam and are not acceptable.

I am going to lock this one once I have finished my response, as you can find answers to your questions - plus others that have yet to occur to you - by reading existing threads already on this Site. There is no need for further duplication. There is enough of that already and it just complicates things for those who use the Search Function.

I suggest that you begin with the applicable threads stickied at the top of pertinent subfora. They are stickied for good reason. If, once you have explored and searched thoroughly, you still cannot find an answer to a question, then pose that question in the most suitable thread.

Happy reading.


----------



## WFlett (4 Aug 2017)

*Alrighty! So I will have to get right into my current situation* _(any and all information shared, I am fine with people knowing);_

Age: 28
Weight: 150lbs
Height: 5'8-5'9
*No children
No spouse*
Build: Thin - Fit

Currently I am traveling across Canada on a motorized peddle bicycle I've built, so far I've clocked in six and a half weeks camping out in the woods with a couple campgrounds and rest stops here and there. I've traveled over 1500 kms exploring and adventuring along the way. I've traveled from Winnipeg, MB to Edmonton, AB so far and plan to travel to the coast, then back into the mountains, either to the Jasper or Banff area for the winter. I'll be setting up a short term shelter and camp to live through the winter to test myself and gain more skills and experience in the field of survival.

As for my current skills, it's hard to start at any one place, but I have experience doing nearly everything, my current skills are (descending order in years);

Painting (industrial & residential) - Automotive Body Technician & Painter - Cook - Drywall - Carpentry - Roofing - Concrete (industrial & residential) - Fencing - Landscaping - Flooring & Various other general labor jobs over the years.

I also have HR training and went to college for Business Administration, I've operated a couple different business (auto-body, residential painting and video game design). I have a small amount of experience in 3D design, modeling and animating, along with a small amount of computer programming knowledge. I'm quite skilled with Windows Office and computers in general (as most are my age - plus my Business Administration training), along with basic accounting and database software

I can grasp onto many languages quite well and enjoy learning them, currently I know "Hello" and "Goodbye" in over a dozen languages. I would love to become fully English - French bi-lingual and can understand a good majority of most French, unless it's spoken quickly. I can also mostly understand people speaking different languages incredibly well by paying attention to conjunctions and body language. 

I can also gauge peoples emotional state, understanding and comprehension extremely well and have used that as an ESL teacher when I was in High School (I was graded as having university level reading, comprehension and writing when only in grade nine and was offered to be an ESL teacher because of those skills). Also, while in high-school and junior high I was both a student counselor (conflict resolution & student distress relief) and a part of the Student Counsel, I excelled at both roles. I gained more experience with all of those skills by being a security guard at the Canada Post office in downtown Winnipeg.

I excel in leadership roles and training others, because of my patience, understanding and ability to operate while under pressure. I full well understand the knowledge and skills needed to be a leader and look forward to being with the military to hone those skills and gain more applicable experience for any scenario.  :cdnsalute:

_*Now that everyone reading this has an understanding of me, my current situation and skills, here comes various questions;*_



If I join the Reserves, is it only for the Army, can it be for Navy and Air reserves? (Altogether, or individually?)
If I join the Regular Army, can I be a part of all three or am I limited to one?
If I am limited to one, which would be best suited for me? (I would love to be a pilot, paratrooper and also be trained for ground based Special Operations, if possible)
What part of the army is best suited for someone who wants to travel and see the world? (I would be traveling the world regardless of joining the military)
Because I am also very spiritual and have studied various religions my entire life, I would want to be a Chaplain, but would not want to be forced into a prohibition of bearing arms. Is there a way that I can still work as a Chaplain within the military?
I feel I would be extremely suited as an officer, though would not want to be stuck behind a desk in any regard and would rather "get my boots wet" until I am incapable of serving at my best, is being an officer limited to desk duty?
I am not the greatest long distance runner, in any regard, what is the average recommended distance that I should train for? (I can walk for what seems unlimited kilometers, I've still yet walked a distance I couldn't handle, though with my 50-60lbs of gear I can walk easily 10 kms)
*Which position within the military allows me to gain the most varied amount of skills and experience?*

_*Added questions after reading and researching other posts that were not clearly outlined in the original post/thread:*_

Because I have no set residence and just travel and live where I want to (not quite a "homeless person" but still have no mailing address or place of residence) will that make it more difficult for enrollment? I live and work wherever I want to and live a free life, not being held down by conventional living standards and am a very clean well kept individual. (You wouldn't guess that I was actually homeless unless you asked me.)
Where should I apply to if I live in this type of situation? I am going to join the regular forces and do everything full-time and live on base for the duration of training before deployment. (If at all possible)
There are many choices of trades to take within the military and I am still unsure what would best suit my abilities and keep me challenged. When I was 19 I went to a recruiting office in Winnipeg and the recruitment officer was looking to get me into logistics... I'm not going to work as a warehouse person. (I honestly don't care about the paycheck, what I care about is the skills and experience I gain and what the military needs from me.)
When I join, I would like to do full-time training with very little respite between, am I forced to wait for specific dates for certain areas? Or could I simply travel to a new training site and continue training?
From the answers given Navy is a great way to travel and as mentioned, that's if you are LUCKY, though I'm not interesting in only port cities and want to focus on humanitarian missions for the most part. Because of all my current skills I feel I would be an asset to crews helping to rebuild or stabilize countries currently experiencing hardships such as Yemen, Syria, Sudan, etc.
Is the 2.4 kilometer in under 12 minutes still a standard? From the links received they are mostly older posts, just making sure that information is up to date. I feel I can do that easily as that is no distance at all at a light jogging speed, which I am fine with, it is full out running that taxes me as I am a smoker, though will be quitting within the month while out in my mountain excursion.


I will most likely add to this list and edit (strikeout) it as answers are given.

I hope this is not too much for people to handle, or maybe it is just enough, in any case, if anyone has questions, feel free to ask, I'm an open book.

*Thanks everyone for taking your time to read all of this and for taking your time to reply.*

I look forward to potentially becoming a part of the family and can't wait to gain the skills and experience I am looking for!

Will Flett



_After reading through all of the links posted I've gained quite a bit of insight to most of my questions, other than my current living situation, that I will most likely need to wait for a reply on the Navy.ca forum that was listed as "General Questions regarding your application"._

_The rest of the information most likely I will end up receiving after completing an aptitude test through a recruiting agency._

*I am still hoping to find someone who could suggest what kind of trade I should apply to, something that can challenge me (often I get bored if not challenged), something that can keep giving me more skills of various kinds (which is the reason why I want to join the CF).*

*I also understand that the best mentality of going into the application process is to almost accept whatever you can "deal with" for the longest amount of time. Honestly, I won't ever settle for that kind of mentality, I'm not looking for "just a paycheck" or for the government to pay for "free university or college". Simply put, I want to make a difference while doing something I love, if I'm not doing that, I'll continue doing what I'm already doing, I have no need to live in the average/normal paradigm.*



_*The top five things I love to do, in order;*_
[list type=decimal]
Help People
Work in a Team
Be a Leader
Gain Skills & Experience
Travel

Because of this, I figure *CF* is the place for me, for life.  :cdnsalute:    [/list]


----------



## mariomike (4 Aug 2017)

WFlett said:
			
		

> If I join the Reserves, is it only for the Army, can it be for Navy and Air reserves? (Altogether, or individually?)



QUESTIONS about JOINING THE RESERVES  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/16735.125
11 pages.



			
				WFlett said:
			
		

> If I join the Regular Army, can I be a part of all three or am I limited to one?



Purple Trades: Definition & Trg Discussion  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/22558.200
11 pages.



			
				WFlett said:
			
		

> If I am limited to one, which would be best suited for me? (I would love to be a pilot, paratrooper and also be trained for ground



The "So You Want To Be A Pilot" Merged Thread  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/12744.0
55 pages.



			
				WFlett said:
			
		

> What part of the army is best suited for someone who wants to travel and see the world? (I would be traveling the world regardless of joining the military)



Navy good career to see the world?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/65076.0
2 pages.



			
				WFlett said:
			
		

> Because I am also very spiritual and have studied various religions my entire life, I would want to be a Chaplain, but would not want to be forced into a prohibition of bearing arms. Is there a way that I can still work as a Chaplain within the military?



Chaplain
https://www.google.ca/search?rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&biw=1280&bih=603&q=site%3Aarmy.ca++chaplain&oq=site%3Aarmy.ca++chaplain&gs_l=psy-ab.3...27586.31683.0.33619.13.13.0.0.0.0.97.976.13.13.0.foo%2Cersl%3D1%2Cfett%3D1%2Cewh%3D0%2Cnso-enksa%3D0%2Cnso-enfk%3D1%2Cnso-usnt%3D1%2Cnso-qnt-npqp%3D0-1%2Cnso-qnt-npdq%3D0-45%2Cnso-qnt-npt%3D0-09%2Cnso-qnt-ndc%3D300%2Ccspa-dspm-nm-mnp%3D0-045%2Ccspa-dspm-nm-mxp%3D0-1125%2Cnso-unt-npqp%3D0-15%2Cnso-unt-npdq%3D0-25%2Cnso-unt-npt%3D0-06%2Cnso-unt-ndc%3D300%2Ccspa-uipm-nm-mnp%3D0-0075%2Ccspa-uipm-nm-mxp%3D0-0525...0...1.1.64.psy-ab..0.0.0.u_bHYmsNVVc

Padre
https://www.google.ca/search?rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&biw=1280&bih=603&q=site%3Aarmy.ca++padre&oq=site%3Aarmy.ca++padre&gs_l=psy-ab.12...0.0.0.14742.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0.foo%2Cersl%3D1%2Cfett%3D1%2Cewh%3D0%2Cnso-enksa%3D0%2Cnso-enfk%3D1%2Cnso-usnt%3D1%2Cnso-qnt-npqp%3D0-1%2Cnso-qnt-npdq%3D0-45%2Cnso-qnt-npt%3D0-09%2Cnso-qnt-ndc%3D300%2Ccspa-dspm-nm-mnp%3D0-045%2Ccspa-dspm-nm-mxp%3D0-1125%2Cnso-unt-npqp%3D0-15%2Cnso-unt-npdq%3D0-25%2Cnso-unt-npt%3D0-06%2Cnso-unt-ndc%3D300%2Ccspa-uipm-nm-mnp%3D0-0075%2Ccspa-uipm-nm-mxp%3D0-0525...0...1..64.psy-ab..0.0.0.cvrUIMrG9ZQ



			
				WFlett said:
			
		

> I feel I would be extremely suited as an officer, though would not want to be stuck behind a desk in any regard and would rather "get my boots wet" until I am incapable of serving at my best, is being an officer limited to desk duty?



Comparing the job of Officer vs NCM [MERGED] 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/171.0
25 pages.



			
				WFlett said:
			
		

> I am not the greatest long distance runner, in any regard, what is the average recommended distance that I should train for? (I can walk for what seems unlimited kilometers, I've still yet walked a distance I couldn't handle, though with my 50-60lbs of gear I can walk easily 10 kms)



Running: Training, Problems, Techniques, Questions, etc  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/22788.0/nowap.html
19 pages.

Running
https://www.google.ca/search?rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&biw=1280&bih=603&q=site%3Aarmy.ca++running&oq=site%3Aarmy.ca++running&gs_l=psy-ab.12...0.0.0.13011.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0.foo%2Cersl%3D1%2Cfett%3D1%2Cewh%3D0%2Cnso-enksa%3D0%2Cnso-enfk%3D1%2Cnso-usnt%3D1%2Cnso-qnt-npqp%3D0-1%2Cnso-qnt-npdq%3D0-45%2Cnso-qnt-npt%3D0-09%2Cnso-qnt-ndc%3D300%2Ccspa-dspm-nm-mnp%3D0-045%2Ccspa-dspm-nm-mxp%3D0-1125%2Cnso-unt-npqp%3D0-15%2Cnso-unt-npdq%3D0-25%2Cnso-unt-npt%3D0-06%2Cnso-unt-ndc%3D300%2Ccspa-uipm-nm-mnp%3D0-0075%2Ccspa-uipm-nm-mxp%3D0-0525...0...1..64.psy-ab..0.0.0.CchiIQkoUng



			
				WFlett said:
			
		

> Which position within the military allows me to gain the most varied amount of skills and experience?



Forces.ca
Canadian Armed Forces jobs
https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/services/caf-jobs.html

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of up to date information.


----------



## LightFighter (4 Aug 2017)

You want to be a Pilot,a Paratrooper but also trained for the ground?  I assume you mean trained to fight on the ground?  Well, a Pilot fighting on the ground is probably a sign things went bad for them. Also, once a Paratrooper lands in the ground they will do whatever their job is(Infantry, Engineer, Medic, etc). You also don't join as a Paratrooper or get that training guaranteed. You also can't join as Special Forces, you will need some time in the military before you can try out for that. The  

A Chaplain will not carry a weapon or be employed in a role that requires the use of a weapon. It's a non combatant role, regardless if you want to be armed or not. 

Reading the threads Mario Mike posted, will help you better understand the military and Reserves vs Regular Force. 


Also, if want to travel the world, etc. With the current Op Tempo, I would recommend looking at Air Force and Navy trades.


----------



## WFlett (4 Aug 2017)

Thank you very much mariomike for all of the links to my various questions, I had looked at most of them already before posting my own thread, such as the Chaplaincy course, which is how I knew you needed to be a non combatant and prohibited from bearing arms.

As for Lightfighter; Yes, I am well aware that having necessary training as a paratrooper means that you are mainly trained for ground missions, which is kind of why I was mentioning, I would rather be on the ground. Though I would love to be something like an "auxiliary pilot", be trained as both a "air bus", jet fighter pilot and a helicopter pilot. Though mostly it is just to gain the experience and if need be, be capable of piloting either types of craft if the need arose or something happened to my pilot and co-pilot.

Thanks for mentioning that you can not join specifically as a paratrooper, though, as mentioned, it is more skills that I would love to gain. I've always wanted to sky-dive, base jump and be capable of using wing-suits, all of which I think would be great experience and knowledge to be a paratrooper, infantry and as mentioned, Spec Ops.

I was also well aware that you would have to be within the military for some time before even attempting to join a Spec Ops team; what I was wondering was how long do you need to be in the military to join it, what special skills and training you should receive before even applying. Also what type of special operations unit would best suit my current capabilities.

In any case, thank you both again for replying to my thread, I will be spending the rest of the day reading and researching it all in depth.

I wouldn't mind a more personalized response still from people within the different fields to give me pointers and suggestions, which is why I posted in the forums instead of just reading the different FAQ pages. Though honestly, this helped me save quite a bit of research time, instead of reading unnecessary information to my relevant questions. Eventually, I will read all of the FAQ just to gain a wide range of knowledge about the military.


----------



## mariomike (4 Aug 2017)

WFlett said:
			
		

> Thank you very much mariomike for all of the links to my various questions,



You are welcome. Good luck.  



			
				WFlett said:
			
		

> I was also well aware that you would have to be within the military for some time before even attempting to join a Spec Ops team; what I was wondering was how long do you need to be in the military to join it, what special skills and training you should receive before even applying. Also what type of special operations unit would best suit my current capabilities.



Canadian Special Operations Regiment (CSOR)
https://army.ca/forums/threads/35793.450
23 pages.


----------



## LightFighter (4 Aug 2017)

WFlett said:
			
		

> Though I would love to be something like an "auxiliary pilot", be trained as both a "air bus", jet fighter pilot and a helicopter pilot. Though mostly it is just to gain the experience and if need be, be capable of piloting either types of craft if the need arose or something happened to my pilot and co-pilot.



Unless you are a pilot, you will not be trained as a pilot. Also, even a Pilot will not be trained on every aircraft in the CAF. 



			
				WFlett said:
			
		

> Thanks for mentioning that you can not join specifically as a paratrooper, though, as mentioned, it is more skills that I would love to gain. I've always wanted to sky-dive, base jump and be capable of using wing-suits, all of which I think would be great experience and knowledge to be a paratrooper, infantry and as mentioned, Spec Ops.



You won't be trained to BASE jump or use wing suits in the CAF.  Also the only sky diving within the CAF would be the Sky Hawks.  During your career in the CAF you may get an opportunity to attend Basic Para, Free Fall, etc or you may never get that chance.  




			
				WFlett said:
			
		

> I was also well aware that you would have to be within the military for some time before even attempting to join a Spec Ops team; what I was wondering was how long do you need to be in the military to join it, what special skills and training you should receive before even applying. Also what type of special operations unit would best suit current capabilities.



You need a couple years(I believe 2 for Regular Force) in and be trade qualified to apply for CANSOFCOM.  You don't need to learn any special skills, etc before applying to CANSOF. They will train you for the role you apply for after selection. Members from various trades(including non Combat Arms, Navy and Air Force) have successfully become JTF2 Assaulters and CSOR Operators.  As for what SOF is best suited to your skills, well get some time in, learn your job and research CANSOF units than apply to the one you feel you would like to join. Read up on their specific roles and go from there. 




			
				WFlett said:
			
		

> I wouldn't mind a more personalized response still from people within the different fields to give me pointers and suggestions, which is why I posted in the forums instead of just reading the different FAQ pages. Though honestly, this helped me save quite a bit of research time, instead of reading unnecessary information to my relevant questions. Eventually, I will read all of the FAQ just to gain a wide range of knowledge about the military.



What kind of personalized response are you looking for?  MarioMike posted numerous links with info to questions you asked. The info wasn't directly posted here but is available in the threads posted as well as other related info. Also, some of your posts seems like you want people to tell you what job to apply for, or what SOF unit to apply dor(ambitious considering you are a couple years from that at least)this is something you will have to do yourself.  

Once you read up more and get specific questions, ask.  This reply has been my personal reply to you, and I'm in the Infantry which is one of the roles you were interested in.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (4 Aug 2017)

Unfortunately, no "personalized" answer based on a set of "skills" (as opposed to degree) is really possible since we all know that , once you're hired in the CAF, your skills ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-s1s5K52zEQ

Sorry!  ;D


----------



## LightFighter (4 Aug 2017)

> If I join the Reserves, is it only for the Army, can it be for Navy and Air reserves? (Altogether, or individually?)




You can not be a member of all 3 at the same time, you are either Army, Navy or Air Force. 

[quote
If I join the Regular Army, can I be a part of all three or am I limited to one?
[/quote]
Like above, you can't be a member of all 3 at the same time. However depending on your trade you may be able to work with all 3, example a Medic posted to an Army unit than later on posted to an Air Force unit, etc.  

[quote
If I am limited to one, which would be best suited for me? (I would love to be a pilot, paratrooper and also be trained for ground based Special Operations, if possible)
[/quote]
Which ever one has the job you are most interested in. Also any trade can apply for CANSOFCOM 



> What part of the army is best suited for someone who wants to travel and see the world? (I would be traveling the world regardless of joining the military)





Travel really comes down to luck, what is going on, etc. Some get to travel all over, some never see anything other than Wainwright.  If you wish to travel often, I would recommend looking at the Air Force and Navy. 



> [*]Because I am also very spiritual and have studied various religions my entire life, I would want to be a Chaplain, but would not want to be forced into a prohibition of bearing arms. Is there a way that I can still work as a Chaplain within the military?




Padres do not carry weapons, even if they wanted to.  That won't change to accommodate you. 



> I feel I would be extremely suited as an officer, though would not want to be stuck behind a desk in any regard and would rather "get my boots wet" until I am incapable of serving at my best, is being an officer limited to desk duty?



Depends on the job, but there will be desk work for all. An Infantry Officers first posting into battalion will be as a Platoon Commander, and you will be out in the field with the platoon leading them. Your time as a Platoon Commander won't last forever and you will be posted to various positions in and out of battalion. 

Even as a NCM there is office work(we aren't training non stop) especially once you get into leadership positions. 



> I am not the greatest long distance runner, in any regard, what is the average recommended distance that I should train for? (I can walk for what seems unlimited kilometers, I've still yet walked a distance I couldn't handle, though with my 50-60lbs of gear I can walk easily 10 kms)
> [/wuote]
> 
> Run for at least 5km in 30mins to start for BMQ prep.  Past BMQ, you may be taken on runs up to 10km(possibly longer) depending on your trade courses and unit.  If you go Infantry during ex or on course, operation, etc you can carry far more than 50lbs, and you won't be well rested for it.  The better overall shape you are in the better.
> ...


----------



## Jarnhamar (4 Aug 2017)

I assessed you're strengths and weaknesses and came up with regular force infantry non-commissioned member. 

Bam.


----------



## WFlett (4 Aug 2017)

Again, thanks everyone for replying to my thread, I've updated/edited my main post to strike-out answers I've found or question that no longer pertain to what I was looking for.

Although a paycheck is not necessary, I do still want to be commissioned, unless as a non-commissioned, sergeant for example or equivalent I would still receive a paycheck? I do plan to pay for my own gear and specialized equipment and re-invest my military career income into non-profit organizations and for other advanced training programs, such as my own training base jumping, wing-suit use and other such skills that are not included in the CAF training programs.

As mentioned, skills and experience is wealth to me, not money, but money is necessary to pay for these training programs.


----------



## dimsum (4 Aug 2017)

WFlett said:
			
		

> Although a paycheck is not necessary, I do still want to be commissioned, unless as a non-commissioned, sergeant for example or equivalent I would still receive a paycheck?



Uh, yes...NCMs get paid.  They aren't in it purely for kicks, ya know.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/caf-community-pay/reg-force-ncm-class-c-rates.page


----------



## WFlett (4 Aug 2017)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Uh, yes...NCMs get paid.  They aren't in it purely for kicks, ya know.
> 
> http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/caf-community-pay/reg-force-ncm-class-c-rates.page



Thanks, I'm used to working piece work or under commission, so hearing/reading the term non-commissioned automatically suggests in my mind that you are basically volunteering.

Thanks for the clarification.



			
				Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, no "personalized" answer based on a set of "skills" (as opposed to degree) is really possible since we all know that , once you're hired in the CAF, your skills ...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-s1s5K52zEQ
> 
> Sorry!  ;D



I loved that response, the only degree I have is in Business Administration.

Which was specifically to own and operate my own business and gain more skills and experience.


----------



## Jarnhamar (4 Aug 2017)

[quote author=WFlett[/quote]I do plan to pay for my own gear and specialized equipment and re-invest my military career income into non-profit organizations and for other advanced training programs, such as my own training base jumping, wing-suit use and other such skills that are not included in the CAF training programs.

As mentioned, skills and experience is wealth to me, not money, but money is necessary to pay for these training programs.
[/quote]

Millbrook tactical just opened up shop in Petawawa. You can sink some paychecks into their factory seconds arc'teryx kit while simultaneously buying some pistol, carbine and defensive driving packages.  If you unlock enough skill points in in the infantry character tree you can progress to the Patrol Path Finder (PPF) course. One of their modes of operation is to use the wing-suits you're talking about and jump from high up buildings, balloons or even out of the backs of aircraft to air-assault on to their objectives (think ODST). I'm not sure if you'll be able to get a waiver for the X95 you're buying as there isn't a lot of bullpup love yet in the forces. (just some chicken love, depending on where you go).


----------



## LightFighter (4 Aug 2017)

WFlett said:
			
		

> I do plan to pay for my own gear and specialized equipment



You probably have little to no idea of what the CAF will give you for equipment let alone the policies on non issue items. Yet you are already planning on buying all kinds of gear?  

What gear and specialized equipment are you planning on getting?

Depending on your unit, you may not be allowed anything that wasn't issued. With the units that do allow non issue kit, there are still rules/limits to that. Get in, finish your training, once you get to a unit and some time in see what other people have an go from there.


----------



## mariomike (4 Aug 2017)

WFlett said:
			
		

> I do plan to pay for my own gear and specialized equipment



Canadian Army Prohibits Purchase of Commercial Kit  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/94626.75.html
4 pages.

Policy on Personal Combat Gear? 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/1411.0/nowap.html
2 pages.

"no non-issue kit over seas!"  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/33365.75
80 pages.

etc...


----------



## WFlett (4 Aug 2017)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Millbrook tactical just opened up shop in Petawawa. You can sink some paychecks into their factory seconds arc'teryx kit while simultaneously buying some pistol, carbine and defensive driving packages.  If you unlock enough skill points in in the infantry character tree you can progress to the Patrol Path Finder (PPF) course. One of their modes of operation is to use the wing-suits you're talking about and jump from high up buildings, balloons or even out of the backs of aircraft to air-assault on to their objectives (think ODST). I'm not sure if you'll be able to get a waiver for the X95 you're buying as there isn't a lot of bullpup love yet in the forces. (just some chicken love, depending on where you go).



Ha, I realize you are just poking fun at what I sound like, but honestly, I'm not joking, I already live a harder life than any average person could handle, by choice.

Also, from my research the CAF and IDF worked together to co-create a CAF version of the Tavor because of its dependability and versatility, which is why I've chosen that rifle... after all, the Rifelman's Creed "This is my rifle, there are many like it, but this one is mine... etc."



			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> Canadian Army Prohibits Purchase of Commercial Kit
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/94626.75.html
> 4 pages.
> 
> ...



Thank you for more clarification, I've already read through more than half of your recommended links and it has helped me decide more accurately what I would like to apply for, though, still quite a bit of research and suggestions are necessary before I make the life-long commitment I am looking to make my joining the military.


----------



## LightFighter (4 Aug 2017)

WFlett said:
			
		

> _*Added questions after reading and researching other posts that were not clearly outlined in the original post/thread:*_
> 
> 
> Because I have no set residence and just travel and live where I want to (not quite a "homeless person" but still have no mailing address or place of residence) will that make it more difficult for enrollment? I live and work wherever I want to and live a free life, not being held down by conventional living standards and am a very clean well kept individual. (You wouldn't guess that I was actually homeless unless you asked me.)
> ...




Unless you are willing to change your life style and accept you won't be able to do anything you want at anytime the military isn't for you. Your nomadic life style may cause some road bumps in recruiting. As well, in the military you will not be busy every day, training non stop.  There will be times where nothing is happening. Also, may not get any deployments depending on how long you are in for. As well, they may be combat orientated and you won't go in a humanitarian mission, etc.

If you wish to help rebuild war ravaged countries, look into other organizations that are actually focused on that.


----------



## mariomike (4 Aug 2017)

WFlett, regarding deployment,

Possibility of deployment  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/124754.0

Can someone throw me a friggin deployment????!!!  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/103498.0

Chances of Deployment ?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/105273.0

Deployment probabilities  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/104102.0
2 pages

Curious about deployment rates if anyone can help?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/121073.0

Voluntary Deployment???  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/98932.0

Wanna join, but what if I don't wanna deploy? (merged) 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/89177.0/nowap.html
4 pages

Reserves and Deployment  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/102409.0
2 pages.

Deployment Tempo  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/39949.0/nowap.html
2 pages.

TOURS AS NCM INF PRIVATE
http://army.ca/forums/threads/122685.0

Deployment length?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/110691.0

Deployment duration 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/36345.0
2 pages.

Timeframe before deployment for infantry res
http://army.ca/forums/threads/110399.0/nowap.html

BMQ to Deployment Timeline  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/87928.0

Deployment 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/104765.0

etc...

See also,

Operations update 
"The Canadian Armed Forces operations monthly public affairs narrative is designed to give an up-to-date overview of ongoing Canadian Armed Forces missions in Canada, North America and around the world."
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/operations/update.page
Date modified: 2017-08-04



			
				WFlett said:
			
		

> Because I have no set residence and just travel and live where I want to (not quite a "homeless person" but still have no mailing address or place of residence) will that make it more difficult for enrollment?



You can ask questions regarding your application here,

General Questions regarding your application [MERGED]
http://navy.ca/forums/threads/107882.0.html
34 pages.


----------



## WFlett (4 Aug 2017)

LightFighter said:
			
		

> Unless you are willing to change your life style and accept you won't be able to do anything you want at anytime the military isn't for you. Your nomadic life style may cause some road bumps in recruiting. As well, in the military you will not be busy every day, training non stop.  There will be times where nothing is happening. Also, may not get any deployments depending on how long you are in for. As well, they may be combat orientated and you won't go in a humanitarian mission, etc.
> 
> If you wish to help rebuild war ravaged countries, look into other organizations that are actually focused on that.





As mentioned, yes, I am willing to change my life style if there is an acceptable reasoning behind it that offers me the ability to gain more experience and skills. As well, I do look forward to making the forces a life-long commitment, but to do so, I need to make a conscientious decision about it. I'm not like most of the high-school kids or younger adults who are looking at joining the military on a whim (though I can not speak for them personally from what I've been reading). This is something I feel I could make a difference with, where my hard work will actually pay off. Too many times have I worked better and harder than my coworkers only to find myself with more responsibilities and less pay or recognition than people who simply have worked there for a longer time.

Also, from what I understand the Canadian Military focuses on humanitarian aid or supporting other military organizations... Also from the threads posted by mariomike, many people mentioned that they were doing humanitarian aid while traveling, not specifically being posted as a humanitarian officer, but simply pitching in with the local communities as they traveled.

Eventually, if/when I am forced to take time off or between deployments, I will be joining those humanitarian organizations, my skills in the military will prove a life-long asset for being a part of those kinds of operations, either as security or humanitarian aid.


----------



## mariomike (4 Aug 2017)

WFlett said:
			
		

> Also, from what I understand the Canadian Military focuses on humanitarian aid or supporting other military organizations...



Chances of going overseas for Peacekeeping/Humanitarian Missions? 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/122872.0

The Canadian Peacekeeping Myth (Merged Topics) 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/29913.0
12 pages.

Military Ill-prepared for Peacekeeping - G&M
http://army.ca/forums/threads/121925.0
2 pages.

etc...


----------



## LightFighter (4 Aug 2017)

WFlett said:
			
		

> As mentioned, yes, I am willing to change my life style if there is an acceptable reasoning behind it that offers me the ability to gain more experience and skills. As well, I do look forward to making the forces a life-long commitment, but to do so, I need to make a conscientious decision about it. I'm not like most of the high-school kids or younger adults who are looking at joining the military on a whim (though I can not speak for them personally from what I've been reading). This is something I feel I could make a difference with, where my hard work will actually pay off. Too many times have I worked better and harder than my coworkers only to find myself with more responsibilities and less pay or recognition than people who simply have worked there for a longer time.



You may work harder than others, and you still may feel "screwed" over, etc in the Military. Also, you will make less money than people with more time in, regardless if you believe they are doing less work. 

Yes, if you put your time in and get the required courses to advance in rank you will advance, but starting as a fresh private will take some time to get to that level.  




			
				WFlett said:
			
		

> Also, from what I understand the Canadian Military focuses on humanitarian aid or supporting other military organizations... Also from the threads posted by mariomike, many people mentioned that they were doing humanitarian aid while traveling, not specifically being posted as a humanitarian officer, but simply pitching in with the local communities as they traveled.



The military is not focused on humanitarian work. I've been deployed twice, not once have I done humanitarian work like rebuilding a community, or helping locals outside of assisting with the security of the area and being in a patrol where toys and candy was passed to some local kids.  Not have I ever been on any training focused on humanitarian work. 

The DART does conduct humanitarian type rebuilding work, etc when deployed. You may never be tasked to this organization however when they deploy.  This will also depend on where you are posted and your trade. 



			
				WFlett said:
			
		

> Eventually, if/when I am forced to take time off or between deployments, I will be joining those humanitarian organizations, my skills in the military will prove a life-long asset for being a part of those kinds of operations, either as security or humanitarian aid.




What if you won't be allowed to join those organizations while in, as well you may also not be authorized to travel to the countries you wish to help out.


----------



## WFlett (4 Aug 2017)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Chances of going overseas for Peacekeeping/Humanitarian Missions?
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/122872.0
> 
> The Canadian Peacekeeping Myth (Merged Topics)
> ...



Thank you so very much mariomike, you've helped out so much, I have no way to express it other than a couple good old emoji'   :cdnsalute:

So far I've read through everything up to the CSOR or CANSOFCOM and am working my way through the banter of the thread picking out the real information needed or pertaining to my question(s) and interests.

I'm interesting in the next section, researching about your gear/equipment available, all in due time...

Admittedly, I've refined a lot of my questions after reading those threads and will be constantly doing so the more I read, no doubt.

Merci, Xie xie, Spacibo and thank you very much!



			
				LightFighter said:
			
		

> You may work harder than others, and you still may feel "screwed" over, etc in the Military. Also, you will make less money than people with more time in, regardless if you believe they are doing less work.
> 
> Yes, if you put your time in and get the required courses to advance in rank you will advance, but starting as a fresh private will take some time to get to that level.
> 
> ...



Sorry I completely missed your reply and thank you for your hands on experience and clarification.

I'm sure that the feeling of being "screwed over" happens anywhere, but at least I would be accomplishing a life-goal and gaining experience anyways. When not doing piece work or working on commission, I've worked many different jobs in various fields, as you could tell by my original post, those didn't give me any more skills but allowed me to hone my leadership skills and experience, as mentioned, I would always be put into a leadership and training role... often within months or even weeks of starting a new job.

How do you know whether or not you are or would be authorized to travel? Are you given orders not to leave province or country at all while in the regular forces?

This is fine, as long as I am allowed to receive other training, out of my own pocket of course, or at the very least be involved with extra curricular studies, training or activities on base. Even squad/unit training or building exercises.

I will most likely be reading about the intricacies of deployment once I get to the threads posted by mariomike, but your own knowledge and experience is extremely helpful and I appreciate you keeping up to date with my thread and offering your own expertise and experience.


----------



## LightFighter (4 Aug 2017)

WFlett said:
			
		

> I'm sure that the feeling of being "screwed over" happens anywhere, but at least I would be accomplishing a life-goal and gaining experience anyways. When not doing piece work or working on commission, I've worked many different jobs in various fields, as you could tell by my original post, those didn't give me any more skills but allowed me to hone my leadership skills and experience, as mentioned, I would always be put into a leadership and training role... often within months or even weeks of starting a new job



I'm sure you can use some of those qualities in the Militay, but I hope you aren't expecting to be placed quickly into a leadership role in the Military if you join as a NCM. 



			
				WFlett said:
			
		

> How do you know whether or not you are or would be authorized to travel? Are you given orders not to leave province or country at all while in the regular forces?



Before you can go on leave, you will submit a leave pass that has to be approved, on the leave pass you say where you will be during that period.  As well, there is a phone number you are supposed to call when you plan on travelling abroad, as well they will give you information relevant to the countries you wish to visit, etc.  Also, a leave pass will be required anytime you will be leaving the geographical area for weekend travel. 

Also, if the Canadians government travel website says travel to a certain country should be avoided, chances are you won't be authorized to go there. 
https://travel.gc.ca/travelling/advisories



			
				WFlett said:
			
		

> This is fine, as long as I am allowed to receive other training, out of my own pocket of course, or at the very least be involved with extra curricular studies, training or activities on base. Even squad/unit training or building exercises.



You can take civilian courses on your off time, provided they won't interfere with work. Keep in mind if you get injured doing flying suit or BASE jumping over the weekend, they may not be thrilled especially if the injury prevents you from going on course or exercise. The base may have clubs you can join that offer certain activities. You can join clubs off base, as well as do schooling online, etc. 

In the Infantry your leadership may run low level training for the platoon when nothing is going on during the day(working hours).


----------



## WFlett (4 Aug 2017)

LightFighter said:
			
		

> I'm sure you can use some of those qualities in the Militay, but I hope you aren't expecting to be placed quickly into a leadership role in the Military if you join as a NCM.
> 
> Before you can go on leave, you will submit a leave pass that has to be approved, on the leave pass you say where you will be during that period.  As well, there is a phone number you are supposed to call when you plan on travelling abroad, as well they will give you information relevant to the countries you wish to visit, etc.  Also, a leave pass will be required anytime you will be leaving the geographical area for weekend travel.
> 
> ...



Thanks for more clarification, also I do understand what you mean about injuries, you do never know what could happen, but training to prepare for anything is one of the reasons why I am looking at joining the CF. Working out, increasing cardio, endurance, etc. will also be a huge facet of going through the different training programs.

Also no, I do not expect to just jump in and magically become an officer, commander or even a leader instantly. I like to prove my worth and earn my respect, which is why I get placed into the positions mentioned.



			
				Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> I just have to say, with your self described levels of awesome in all facets of human existence, I would recommend direct entry as a Top Gun SERE instructor.



I'm sorry but I didn't intend on describing myself as being "awesome in all facets of human existence", I simply described myself as I am, I'm honest, sometimes overly honest.

I did mention that I'm not the best at cardio, but could lightly jog 2.4 kms in 12 minutes, I walk 1.5-2 kms in 15-20 minutes (used to walk daily to work).

Simply put, I am above average in most regards, because I try, I push myself, I have the willpower and drive to accomplish my goals... Why else would I choose a life-style of hardship. Why else would I sell everything I own, my big screen TV, gaming computer, Xbone, all of that crap to push for a life-long journey. To experience life and what it has to offer, to meet new people, see nature and test my own capabilities...

Who knows, I might die while attempting to survive through the winter in the BC mountains before I ever join the military, if that's the case, that is my prerogative.

Otherwise, if you think that what I simply posted so people can help me accurately decide where to focus my efforts in joining the CF, then thank you very much.

You too are awesome, just focus on your goals and life aspirations, don't let anyone deny you what is necessary for you to have a complete life.


----------



## WFlett (5 Aug 2017)

LightFighter said:
			
		

> You probably have little to no idea of what the CAF will give you for equipment let alone the policies on non issue items. Yet you are already planning on buying all kinds of gear?
> 
> What gear and specialized equipment are you planning on getting?
> 
> Depending on your unit, you may not be allowed anything that wasn't issued. With the units that do allow non issue kit, there are still rules/limits to that. Get in, finish your training, once you get to a unit and some time in see what other people have an go from there.



Now that I've officially researched the threads given to me and re-researched my previous studies to verify what I understood from before.

You are absolutely right, I have no idea exactly what type of gear I would be receiving, never-mind mission specific or even platoon specific gear I would be receiving.

All I knew from before was that if you wanted to buy your own gear it had to be green (even if you're in a desert), such as non mission specific gear, ie. boots, gloves, goggles, hats, etc.

Also to specify, I wasn't planning on buying "all kinds of gear", just gear that I could keep for myself and also to update or customize my own mission-ready gear. I know that with a full mission-ready setup you are looking at carrying minimum of 150lbs of gear, I'm not sure if that includes water, ammunition, grenades, etc.

I'm not sure if your gear is your own when you receive it, or whether or not you could use it on your own excursions... For example, if I received a bivy, bag, sleeping solution, webbing, etc. could I trek through and camp on my own time with it? Or are you only allowed to use your gear while on-mission? I wasn't expecting to be able to honestly, which is why I was mentioning I would get my own gear.

On a note of purchasing and using your own fire-arms, I knew from years ago that asking the question, "Can I buy my own rifle to use on-mission." Was ridiculous and you were beaten with a stupid stick, at least that's what I witnessed after using the search feature years ago.

What I'm not sure about is why not? If you have a rifle that is compatible with military issued 5.56 NATO rounds, why can't you bring it? I'm sure the obvious answer is, if something breaks you won't have the replacement parts for it... At the same time, you don't carry an entire replacement rifle to replace whatever parts that may break anyways.

Also what about pistols? Are you only ever issued one pistol?

Personally I'm sure that the C7-C8 are great rifles, but why not be capable of purchasing your own weapon, with your own money to protect your own and your squads life(s)?

Also, back in the day when I searched about this last time, nearly 10 years ago, from what I remember only Riflemen or Weapons Specialists were the only ones allowed to bring their own weapons.

On a side note, I realize completely that a civy version of the rifle I would want to purchase is only semi-automatic, but I wouldn't want it for civilian life...

In all honesty, I can't say what I would want, not want or give any suggestions for... The only webbing I ever wore was "tactical" paintball gear, which fit great even though it was for a bigger guy. I haven't fired any full-auto rifles or any pistol of any kind, so I can't say what would be better, best or anything. I have no idea what kind of pouches, attachments or, well, anything about the gear you receive.

*I'm also not trying to be some Rainbow Six, Counterstrike, COD whackjob who thinks they are going to go around throwing "Tactical Hatchets" at people like all these freaking nutjob YouTubers living in fantasy land. In all honesty, I freaking hate all of the crap I see on YouTube about the "Tactical" crap, tactical this, tactical that... next thing we'll be seeing is friggen tactical toilet paper and tactical tampons for frick sakes... *

So yeah...

I'll continue reading all of the other threads mariomike posted for me to read... almost finished...


----------



## LightFighter (5 Aug 2017)

WFlett said:
			
		

> *I'm also not trying to be some Rainbow Six, Counterstrike, COD whackjob who thinks they are going to go around throwing "Tactical Hatchets" at people like all these freaking nutjob YouTubers living in fantasy land. In all honesty, I freaking hate all of the crap I see on YouTube about the "Tactical" crap, tactical this, tactical that... next thing we'll be seeing is friggen tactical toilet paper and tactical tampons for frick sakes... *



You're coming off as that whack job though, wanting to buy your own weapons in case things fail and you can single handedly save everyone. 

No, you can not use your own weapons in the military, issued CF weapons only. Pistols aren't given to everyone.  

The gear you are issues is yours while you are in, than it gets returned. You can use some of it like the sleeping bag on your own camping trips. However there are better and lighter gear out there to buy for your own use. 

Buying your own gear for military use, again it will vary by unit what is allowed. Also, it isn't restricted to only being green.  

You've never served, never used our equipment or weapons. Might want to just drop the fantasy of whatever you have about modifying and buying all kinds of gear. If you get in, you will figure out what works or doesn't work for you. As well, you will find out what civilian gear or allowed for use.


----------



## mariomike (5 Aug 2017)

WFlett said:
			
		

> Mariomike and Lightfighter have both at least offered their opinions, expertise, suggestions and help to literally everything I've asked, I thank both of them for that.



You are welcome. good luck.


----------



## Michael OLeary (5 Aug 2017)

WFlett,

I have been watching this thread evolve over the past few days and, to be honest, the recurring thought that comes to mind is a line from the movie Battleship: “Who do I call to teach you humility.”

You started with a shopping list of desires that only served to illuminate how little time you had spent researching the CAF, on and off this forum, before posting. I can see you've been disabused of some of those, like the need to select either commissioned or non-commissioned service, that Chaplains do not carry weapons, and that personnel within each trade (or “classification” for officers) work and train within the limits of that trade. 

You also have a very high opinion of yourself, your skills and your potential. That's good, there's nothing wrong with self-confidence. The flip side to that is that it needs to be balanced by a similarly high degree of self-discipline. You express a personal need for high energy, high stimulation, and a wide variety of experiences. Unfortunately, the CAF does not always offer that, and certainly doesn't line up experiences like that at the desire of the individual. Even the people who have had very varied careers in the service tend to leave out the number of months they spent back in the training system at every transition point. They also leave out the months or years as the developing individual in their new trade or skill area each time they transitioned. 

If your eventual goal is to be a special operations assaulter, you best bet may be to join as an infantry soldier. That route will, however, include periods of low intensity activities which will not be stimulating or exciting. Someone has to clean the weapons, vehicles, and the vehicle hangar floor. Those jobs too, are infantry soldiers' work (as they are in many trades). Establishing with your chain of command that you desire more than that is good, but demonstrating that you can accept those mundane tasks time after time and do them well is what demonstrates that a soldier is dependable and ready for greater challenges. When limited opportunities for courses, like para, or recce, or patrol pathfinder come along, there will be proven and dependable soldiers ahead of you who have been waiting for those courses and who will get priority, regardless of whether you feel you are better than they are as individuals. Sucking that up is also part of the long slow years of “paying your dues.”

You may think your assessment of your leadership skills make you a good fit for an officer's commission. But you don't like paperwork. In the military, paperwork is a part of like, for officers from their early days in the military, and for non-commissioned members as soon as they have positions of responsibility (and earlier for some trades like Clerks). That paperwork is essential, and needs to be done right, whether it be planning future training, ordering beans, bullets, and shitters, or writing the justification why one of your soldiers should be considered for a compassionate posting for the benefit of a child's health. Most of that paperwork is also unseen and unrewarded. It's often done after hours when the soldiers have gone home or to bed during training. And it's just as important, and just as much part of being the leader, as saying “Follow me” at the start of an operational mission.

The CAF has lots of opportunities for exciting training, demanding courses, and challenging postings. But the reality is they don't line up for everyone. For every officer who goes to CSOR, a half-dozen go into instructional posting at schools, running training courses at all levels. Even more find themselves in headquarters across the country, manning a desk day after day for years at a time. It's good to have a dream, but it needs to be balanced with a solid understanding of the reality. 

Before you start that online recruiting application, you need to ask yourself if you're ready to be sitting in a classroom again, for months at a time for regular force courses, learning basics one step at a time along with the wide range of recruits the CAF brings in. There's no accelerated class for you to ask for. There are no short cuts. And the sergeant who tells you he's going to inspect the training platoon at the end of the day on Friday won't care if you have a scheduled wing-suit lesson. 

Are you ready to slow down, suck back, and take the CAF's training at the pace it is delivered. Are you ready to show dedication, perseverance, and commitment to duty for the years it may take before you have a chance to go on one of those high-speed low-drag courses, or to apply to join a special operations unit? Are you ready to head home with a stack of course training files to review and write course assessments on your students on your own time? Are you ready to sit at a headquarters desk processing other units' training requests?

All of those things are also work challenges that face CAF members every day. And each of them are jobs that need to be done well, each and every day, but they are without the excitement and energy you tell us you thrive on.

It great to want to a rock star and to seek that opportunity, but the road to that opportunity is long, slow, and fraught with the possibility of missed chances. Frankly, the day to day work, training, and operations of the CAF aren't dependent upon the rock stars. The real need is people who can fit in, maintain stability, and further the interests and goals of the institution one small step at a time. Sometimes, the real rock stars are those who quietly study and identify issues, and solve those problems (some of which may have existed for years before them) without it ever being public knowledge.

If you're looking to contribute to the CAF, we have a place for you. If you see the CAF as merely a life experience opportunity with lofty goals for the range of things you wish to do, I predict you will be sorely disappointed, and that it will start quickly after joining and build to intolerable levels if you don't control it.

Good luck with your decision, keep studying and analyzing your options, but also look between the high points and ask yourself how you're going to do when life gets slow in the military, and next week is going to look a lot like last week with no missions on the horizon. Operational missions get a lot of attention, the work done to hold the institution together and be prepared to develop the forces needed for the next mission seldom do.


----------



## PuckChaser (5 Aug 2017)

I'm locking this up. There's nothing further to gain by antagonizing the OP.

WFlett: Your posts come across as literally every military stereotype, that's why you're getting a hard time. Most of the questions you have are answered here already. You're also in no position to decide who should or shouldn't serve in the CAF until you've actually served yourself, despite all of your civilian qualifications.


----------

